# Lets see you set ups for 2012!



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoping to be able to pick up an OK DST 40since I finally have enough money to setup a target bow how I truly want it.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

My martin onza this is how i have it set up for hunting but i have a 24 inch easton x10 stabilizer i through on for 3d


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jake just get a vantage


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Jake just get a vantage


Haha the exact comment I was waiting for.


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

mathews z7


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is my set-up. Have not been shooting a ton, but I am starting back up. Hopefully will shoot a few tournaments before summer is up. 
Elite Hunter
QAD Ultra-Rest
HHA Sight
Elite/Stokerized/Doinker Stabilizer
Honkmonster Outdoors Wrist Strap


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

MR6-3D/Hunting


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Check my sig! :wink:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

more pics.......


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice set ups likin the all blacked out z7 but i can show mine for a while everyings not complete yet lol


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

My new PSE Brute X
55# with 27 inch draw
QS Whisker Biscuit
PSE Mongoose Quiver
PSE Gemini sight
PSE Stabilizer

I need to replace most of the PSE stuff before the season.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

dont have 2 many pics but heres what's in my set-ups.

2010 Mathews Z7, 28" 70#
405 grain Easton Bloodline 330 w/ a Muzzy MX-3 100 grain broadhead (total weight 405 grains) with Blazer Vanes on it
QAD Ultra-rest HD
Axion GLX 3-d stabilizer
Axcel Armortech HD .010 7 pin
Scott Little Goose release

and my other bow
2009 Monster 6 w/ M7 mods, so a 6.7 28" 70#
405 grain Easton Bloodline 330's w/ Muzzy MX-3, Blazer vanes
QAD Ultra-rest HD
Axion GLX 3-d stab.
Black Gold Flashpoint HD 5 pin .019 sight

and what I want to get soon is either an Elite Pure or now that I think of it and the specs it's got is that bow or a Mathews Conquest Triumph since it's 39" ata instead of 36" and has the same ibo rating (325-330fps) and on it I'll probably use some Easton Flatline Surgical 340's, either the Black Gold sight w/ the floating bottom pin or the Sword Triton Hunter 5 pin w/ the first 2 pins being .019 and the rest being .010, and then maybe a QAD ultra-rest, a Doinker Dish or B-stinger stab, and my same Scott Little Goose release and at 28" 70#, it'll make a great 3-d bow!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

My Insanity Cpxl for 3d-Now has b stinger 10in stab and red bowjax ultrajax on strings
And D340 for Hunting-Now has 6in octane,G5 magloc quiver


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

Signature :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hmm.. so you dont got anything?


tim15328 said:


> Signature :wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's practice day of Nationals last week.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

isaacdahl said:


> View attachment 1400950


Got some nice green grass there, our grass up here in Illinois is all brown and dying. We need rain bad. Haha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet pic Adam


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

flynh97 said:


> Got some nice green grass there, our grass up here in Illinois is all brown and dying. We need rain bad. Haha


Haha, that picture was taken back in April or May when we still had green grass. Now, like you, our grass is brown crispy. Doesn't look so nice now, lol.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

right now i shoot a 2010 Elite XLR at 60# 27.5'' DL with:
copper john ANTS 2 sight
CR scope
Doinker Fatty stabilizers
Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest
Vaportrail strings
Easton Fatboys

in the next 4-6 weeks i will be shooting a PSE Dominator 3D in Fast Gold at 28'', 53-55# with:
CBE Quad Lite
CBE scope
Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest
Vaportrail strings
Doinker Fatty stabs until i order my Platinums
Easton Fatboys or Full Bores, haven't decided yet


here's a pic of my xlr, stabs are set up a bit different now though


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Dylan, I got a friend with a CBE Elite I think complete with scope and lp pro for a smokin price if your interested


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's mine :grin: Can't wait till October !


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Hey Dylan, I got a friend with a CBE Elite I think complete with scope and lp pro for a smokin price if your interested


I don't like the Elite model only because of the clicks in elevation adjustment... Thanks anyway!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

okay ive been trying to upload my pics from my phone but the sob isnt working. haha


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

There we go. 
Im getting black/yellow strings on her shortly, i call her HAWKEYE.


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

here is the bow i just purchased havent got it yet but i have all the stuff to put on it


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

N7709K said:


> Hey Dylan, I got a friend with a CBE Elite I think complete with scope and lp pro for a smokin price if your interested


does your friend still have it i might be intersted

thanks


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Heres what ive been shootin this year a supra me it shoots awsome I won a 3d shoot with it today.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

Just got mine set up... 2010 x-force dream season uf dipped in predator camo with black limbs Im shooting a 480 gr injexion 300 fps with 60lbs and 29in draw.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hoyt alphamax 70 lbs 27 inch draw.... With victory vforce 400












Little bit of long range shooting..... 100 yards to be exacts I was aiming at the white spot on the hogs nose


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Heres my Z7, its got a Copper John Bullseye 5 pin .019 sight on it, QAD ultra-rest HD, X-factor stab w/ quick disconnect,
mountainberry and silver string and cable w/ silver serving, Easton Bloodline 330's with 11 grain QAD Exodus broadheads.
Scott Little Goose, it;s set at 70# 28" idk what it shoots but its shoots very accurate and is an animal slaying machine.

and I got my speed demon Monster6.7, (M7 mods), has a QAD ultra-rest HD on it, Black Gold FlashpointHD 5 pin .019 sight, Axion GLZ 3-d stabilizer, Easton Bloodline 330's with QAD Exodus broadheads, they weigh in a total of 405 grains w/blazer vanes and I use the same Scott Little Goose.
and it has a Flo Orange and rootbeer colored string and cables on it w/ clear sefving on the string.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Mathews heli-m. everything is in the sig. sight changes this week to a G5 xr


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

forgot to say I'm getting a brand new Elite Pure, 70# 28" all black!
and I'm getting it for cost!!!!!!
when I get it and then get some money after spending it on that bow I'll put a QAD Ultra-rest HD or HDX on it, probably a Trinity Archery 10" stab. on it, and I'll get a Black Gold Ascent 5 pin with the first 2 pins being .019 and the other 3 will be .010.
and I'll probably shoot Easton Flatline Surguicals through it since it'll be mostly for 3-d or I'll run my Bloodline 330's through it for now.
I should be getting it not too much longer.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a word of advise, you don't wanna spread that your getting bows for cost...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya thats true, but all you guys know is that I'm getting it cheap but who knows how I am.

either way I'm excited to get it. I'm certain I'll really like it. I've shot one before but it had nothing but a rest on it. now I just gotta get accessories for it when it comes.


N7709K said:


> Just a word of advise, you don't wanna spread that your getting bows for cost...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I know bout what cost is on them from working in a shop.. It's a good deal to say the least, through shop contracts or company contracts I've gotten bows at shooter price... That's all I can say and I shouldn't even say that. Bridger, Aaron, Adam know what I paid- they got the same deal as I did.

Just some advise for the future


----------



## SabineRR (Jul 9, 2012)

2012 black carbon element 60-70#
QAD rest
Octane stab
HHA single pin
Tree limb quiver


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep I'm not being specific but me and my dad are friends with some guys that because of what they do and for what, they can get them for cost, and since I know these certain people really well I'm able to get mine for cost.

today the UPS guy came with our Mathews Reezen 7 that we got through Mathews for a grand prize at the 3-d shoot we're doing in Georgia the Saturday after next. when the UPS guy pulled up and he brought out a bow box for a second I thought it was my Pure but I think when I get that it'll be going to this other guy's house who is with the people I know that I was talking about before.
when I seen on the box it was from Sparta, Wisconsin my heart kinda sunk into my chest but at the same time I'm glad we finally got that bow for that 3-d shoot. we were thinking it'd show up within dasy of us going to Georgia, I guess God had that all under control whew!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds like a killing machine!


SabineRR said:


> 2012 black carbon element 60-70#
> QAD rest
> Octane stab
> HHA single pin
> Tree limb quiver


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

dang i wish i had some extra money to buy a nice bow like some of yours!

this is mine only its got a new quiver


----------



## 25feetup (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> yep I'm not being specific but me and my dad are friends with some guys that because of what they do and for what, they can get them for cost, and since I know these certain people really well I'm able to get mine for cost.
> 
> today the UPS guy came with our Mathews Reezen 7 that we got through Mathews for a grand prize at the 3-d shoot we're doing in Georgia the Saturday after next. when the UPS guy pulled up and he brought out a bow box for a second I thought it was my Pure but I think when I get that it'll be going to this other guy's house who is with the people I know that I was talking about before.
> when I seen on the box it was from Sparta, Wisconsin my heart kinda sunk into my chest but at the same time I'm glad we finally got that bow for that 3-d shoot. we were thinking it'd show up within dasy of us going to Georgia, I guess God had that all under control whew!


it doesn't matter whether your being specific just keep your mouth shut. It is pretty simple. If you want whoever your buying your bow at cost from don't talk about it because someone will find out and that person/shop will loose their contract.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

NEhunter22 said:


> dang i wish i had some extra money to buy a nice bow like some of yours!
> 
> this is mine only its got a new quiver


Thats an awesome setup man. Don't get wrapped up about what bow someone shoots. I shot 3d leaugues with a High Country Powerforce X1 with cabelas arrows nd a copper john 3 pin and still shot better than a lot of people. Sure a new bow is nice but when you work hard for it it will mean a lot more.


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

heres my bow


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

NEhunter22 said:


> dang i wish i had some extra money to buy a nice bow like some of yours!
> 
> this is mine only its got a new quiver


hey man money doesnt mean anything every bow is going to kill a deer i had a bow that was older than i was to start out with and still got the job done on 2 of my biggest bucks to date


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a Browning illiusion but i orded a PSE X-Force that i think i will use this year I will post the pics of my X force after i get it tomorrow....



















This is my Browning


----------



## redneck26 (Aug 11, 2012)

No pics but i shoot a PSE Predator with 31" draw at 60# with NAP apache drop away and a trophy taker No. 2 release


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Bridger Jake and I, left to right

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, josh we got sight problems and I'm playing with my other bow tomorrow


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

Pse bow madness on roids next to a pse evo...love em


----------

